# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  detrazioni 55% sostituzione infissi

## arual745

Quest'anno ho deciso di sostituire gli infissi della camera da letto;mi costeranno 1600 euro iva compresa;che cosa serve per poter usufruire della detrazione del 55%?So solo che occorre pagare con bonifico bancario e che in fattura occorre che sia indicato i mio codice fiscale?Mi pare di aver capito che non occorre più la certificazione di riqualificazione energetica.Potete darmi delle indicazioni precise?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Leggi qua  http://www.commercialistatelematico.....html?doc=2158 
ciao     

> Quest'anno ho deciso di sostituire gli infissi della camera da letto;mi costeranno 1600 euro iva compresa;che cosa serve per poter usufruire della detrazione del 55%?So solo che occorre pagare con bonifico bancario e che in fattura occorre che sia indicato i mio codice fiscale?Mi pare di aver capito che non occorre più la certificazione di riqualificazione energetica.Potete darmi delle indicazioni precise?

----------


## arual745

non riesco ad aprire il documento indicatomi.....nessuno può darmi delle indicazioni?

----------


## nico317

mi aggancio , con un quesito che forse è elementare ma non riesco a trovare nulla in merito :
1) per poter usufruire del beneficio si deve avere la residenza nell'abitazione dove vengono eseguiti i lavori ? 
2) se il soggetto prenderà la residenza e/o domicilio successivamente la fine lavori , può ugualmente benificiare del detrazione del 55%?
3)e se lo stesso non è proprietario dell'immobile , però è colui che paga ....
4)se sullo stesso stabile il proprietario ha inoltrato richiesta di beneficio del 36% su lavori diversi da quelli contemplati per il 55%, possono coesistere i due benfici ?
spero di essere stata chiara nelle mie richieste e spero che ci sia qualcuno che possa darmi qualche delucidazione.
grazie mille anticipatamente
Nicoletta

----------


## danilo sciuto

1) No.
2) Sì.
3) Pure.
4) Sì. 
ciao  :Smile:    

> mi aggancio , con un quesito che forse è elementare ma non riesco a trovare nulla in merito :
> 1) per poter usufruire del beneficio si deve avere la residenza nell'abitazione dove vengono eseguiti i lavori ? 
> 2) se il soggetto prenderà la residenza e/o domicilio successivamente la fine lavori , può ugualmente benificiare del detrazione del 55%?
> 3)e se lo stesso non è proprietario dell'immobile , però è colui che paga ....
> 4)se sullo stesso stabile il proprietario ha inoltrato richiesta di beneficio del 36% su lavori diversi da quelli contemplati per il 55%, possono coesistere i due benfici ?
> spero di essere stata chiara nelle mie richieste e spero che ci sia qualcuno che possa darmi qualche delucidazione.
> grazie mille anticipatamente
> Nicoletta

----------


## nico317

> 1) No.
> 2) Sì.
> 3) Pure.
> 4) Sì. 
> ciao

  Risposte molto concise, ma molto chiare!!
Grazie mille

----------

